# Basket Weave Cowl



## iSpinner (May 22, 2012)

There are a few people interested in making this cowl so I thought I'd post my responses to everyone's questions in one post so that no one misses anything.

The basket weave pattern is done over a multiple of six stitches.

Row 1(rs): *slip 3 sts onto cable needle and hold to front, k3, k3 from cable needle; rep from* to last st.

Row 2 and all ws rows: purl

Row 3 and 7: knit

Row 5: *slip 3 sts onto cable needle and hold to back, k3, k3 from cable needle; rep from * to last st.

Row 8: purl

Worsted weight yarn (I used Berroco Vintage)
I used one whole skein and about 20or so yards of the second one. So I'd say about 400 yards total to be on the safe side.

US Size 9 needles (circs). It's knit back and forth.

What I did was cast on 156 sts then added 2 more sts to each end for a total of 160 sts. I kept the first 2 sts on each end in garter and the rest I did in the basket weave pattern.

I worked the pattern till it was about 10 inches wide (ending on row 8) and bound off. Then I just picked up stiches on either side and did a few inches of 2x2 rib stitch adding some button holes on one side for the giant buttons.

I stitched the buttons to the bottom edge off the other side. 

I also did a simple half double crochet edge (double would be fine too) on the top and bottom ends to keep the edges from curling. 

Then I blocked it and I was done!!

This was a improvised design so I apologize for the lack of a properly written pattern. I just kinda winged it! I truly appreciate everyones interest!!

I hope that makes since!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much I can not wait to make it.

It is beautiful and all the time you took for writting out pattern is so nice.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful cowl. I was hoping for a pattern, so thanks for taking the time to write and send this.


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

So very nice of you to take the time to write it all out for us, and such a good diagram. Thanks so much, I can hardly wait to start this as soon as I get a lovely yarn.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

i am so so so so so so happy that you posted the pattern. finishing up a few dishcloths and raiding my stash today to see what i have to make this beauty. love it, and thanks again soooooooo much. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot. Very clear.


----------



## Yesterday -n- You (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW, iSpinner Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful pattern with us!!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

THANK YOU !!!
julie


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Have to knit this one and I love the buttons you used!


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting this great pattern. Vicki


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so looking forward to trying this cowl! Hunting for buttons will be fun too once I get the cowl finished. Thanks so much for sharing your creativity and time with us!


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for the weaver basket stitches. I shall make a cardigan for my daughter and use a few rows of the basket stitches in the front. 
Does anyone have a pattern for an easy cardigan? My daughter is 1x Thank you so much. YasminaB


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it! It is a beautiful gift item.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

iSpinner, I like the colour you chose for your cowl. It would also make a nice shawl in a thinner yarn as well. Thankyou for posting the pattern as well.


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for the quick tutorial on a new stitch[to me]


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this lovely pattern, I have bookmarked it, now I need to check my stash...


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This is very beautiful. Thank you for sharing.



iSpinner said:


> There are a few people interested in making this cowl so I thought I'd post my responses to everyone's questions in one post so that no one misses anything.
> 
> The basket weave pattern is done over a multiple of six stitches.
> 
> ...


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

Its loveely. Thank you.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Loos good! No, I have not done this cowl - and it is now on my to-knit list! Mahalo!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

That is beautiful I won't call it a basket weave. Just beautiful. Happy knitting


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

I love your buttons


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

How generous fo you to share such a beautiful pattern and your own creation. Thank you so much. Being a new knitter, I love being able to try new stitches and hope to try to make this right away. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ctemple (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for your kindness in sharing this!


----------



## knitnscribble (Apr 26, 2011)

really nice, love the buttons!


----------



## Saundra in KCK (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok, where can I get this pattern?
Saundra in KCK


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

If you scroll back, the pattern is there, make sure you get the corrections.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you for sharing....


----------



## ctemple (Jul 23, 2012)

I have tried these instructions and my cable doesn't criss cross it's sort of a wave. I read the instructions many many times and undid and reknitted many times, but there must be some brain block and i don't get it. 
Anyone has actually had a final product that looks like the pic? Any help much appreciated. 
Claudia


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

If you did the original instructions, it will not cross. Follow the thread down and you will run across corrections and they work just fine.


----------



## ctemple (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you beelady i cannot find the corrections i see 3 pages of thank yous but no corrections.


----------



## ctemple (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Beelady, I found the corrections made by yarnhappy doing a search. Did you end up adding the 3 stitches or did you follow her mods with the original number of stitches? I think I'm joing to start again. I want it to cross. Thanks for replying, I don't know how to use this forum very well but will persevere. It's great!


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

I went with the original no. of stitches. Nothing to using this forum, it all works out well and people are very helpful, like Yarnhappy who worked all this out .


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Love it. What a great color. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ctemple (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi beelady i finished my cowl with the wrong instructions and it looks good although it doesn't cross. I started a new one with the corrected instructions same number of stitches and it crosses, I'm so thrilled. I couldn't find 10 ply wool while on holidays and it's spring here now, so the supplies are not renewed, but it looks good. 
Claudia


----------



## ctemple (Jul 23, 2012)

willi66 said:


> Love it. What a great color. Thanks for sharing.


Make sure you follow the corrected instructions, the original ones are wrong and the weave won't cross. The corrected instructions are in this forum in help with basket weave cowl.


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you for posting/sharing the pattern. The cowl is so pretty, and I love the color.


----------



## ForestBird (Aug 1, 2012)

Dear iSpinner, Thank you so much for posting this lovely pattern. I can think of a few people who will be receiving this cowl as gifts. Gorgeous. And Hannelore, I like your idea of this pattern being used in a shawl too. Hmmmm, perhaps that's for me ;-) Cheers ForestBird


----------



## ctemple (Jul 23, 2012)

Make sure you follow the corrected instructions, the original ones are wrong and the weave won't cross. The corrected instructions are in this forum in help with basket weave cowl.


----------



## ctemple (Jul 23, 2012)

ForestBird said:


> Dear iSpinner, Thank you so much for posting this lovely pattern. I can think of a few people who will be receiving this cowl as gifts. Gorgeous. And Hannelore, I like your idea of this pattern being used in a shawl too. Hmmmm, perhaps that's for me ;-) Cheers ForestBird


Make sure you follow the corrected instructions, the original ones are wrong and the weave won't cross. The corrected instructions are in this forum in help with basket weave cowl.


----------

